# Hello from the land down under



## Straya Smoker (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi guys, just want to introduce myself as I have been poking around for a while and have just decided to sign up.  I’m from Hervey Bay qld Australia just across the water from Fraser Island, I have only been smoking for a few months now and just recently finished my first lot of bacon a big thanks to Bearcarver and pops6927 for the inspiration. No doubt I will be asking some questions in the future just wanted to say hi first.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 11, 2019)

Welcome to the site, happy to have ya join up. Pops and Bear are two good ones to listen to and follow.

Chris


----------



## pit of despair (Feb 11, 2019)

Welcome from Virginia, looking forward to seeing some of your smokes...remember no pictures it didn't happen!

Teddy


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 11, 2019)

Welcome glad to have you on board lot of great guys and gals on here with tons of info just for the asking.

Warren


----------



## motocrash (Feb 11, 2019)

G'day mate,and welcome to the forum from another Virginian.There are quite a few Aussies here.


----------



## Hawging It (Feb 11, 2019)

Welcome! This forum is great for beginners as well as the pros!!


----------



## gary s (Feb 11, 2019)

Good morning and welcome from a rainy East Texas

Gary


----------



## Straya Smoker (Feb 13, 2019)

pit of despair said:


> Welcome from Virginia, looking forward to seeing some of your smokes...remember no pictures it didn't happen!
> 
> Teddy


I’m a bit slack when it comes to taking photos, but here is one of my first bacon after I sliced it didn’t get any others.


----------



## DueNorth (Feb 14, 2019)

Welcome from BC Canada, Straya

Nice looking bacon. 

I am like you, been poking around the forum for a bit and finally joined. There is an absolute wealth of information here that is offered up by people that just want to see you succeed in your projects and will help you in any way they can. 

That’s pretty rare and should be embraced for sure. 

You named a couple of giants in your post. You don’t have to read for long and you find there are many here - I won’t try to name the ones that stick out for fear of missing someone. 

Just know, you ALL inspire. You offer information based on experience. Praise for work well done and, perhaps best of all, encouragement for folks that fail in an attempt. 

It never fails. Someone has a failure and you all chime in with ways to help and a heartfelt “don’t worry about it. We have all been there. Try “this”, move on, and try again”

Followed with an “if you run into trouble, PM me and I will try to help if I can”

To me, that is exactly what a forum like this should be about. 

My hat is off to you all. 

Mark 

PS: I don’t mean to HiJack your thread Straya. Your bacon just got me going. 

Best of Luck


----------



## Straya Smoker (Feb 14, 2019)

DueNorth said:


> Welcome from BC Canada, Straya
> 
> Nice looking bacon.
> 
> ...


Thanks DueNorth that’s what made me want to sign up didn’t seem to see any of the nit picking or putting people down for mistakes like you see on other forums. Because hey we all make mistakes  and would learn nothing without them.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 14, 2019)

DueNorth said:


> Welcome from BC Canada, Straya
> 
> Nice looking bacon.
> 
> ...





Straya Smoker said:


> Thanks DueNorth that’s what made me want to sign up didn’t seem to see any of the nit picking or putting people down for mistakes like you see on other forums. Because hey we all make mistakes  and would learn nothing without them.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 14, 2019)

Where women glow and men plunder!....couldn't resist...Welcome to the site and glad to have ya. I also just completed my first batch of bacon and it turned out great. You'll be a pro in no time.
Like


----------



## gary s (Feb 14, 2019)

Good Evening and Welcome from a nice warm East Texas

Gary


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Feb 15, 2019)

So Straya do we get to see smoked dropbear? Just kidding! I heard you need a tourist as bait and that can run into personal injury laws! ;)

I'm interested to see if you ever smoke some native meat or fish. I've seen enough fishing and cooking shows to know you guys have some unique stuff! Smoked roo tail for Osso buco maybe? :)


----------



## Straya Smoker (Feb 15, 2019)

TomKnollRFV said:


> So Straya do we get to see smoked dropbear? Just kidding! I heard you need a tourist as bait and that can run into personal injury laws! ;)
> 
> I'm interested to see if you ever smoke some native meat or fish. I've seen enough fishing and cooking shows to know you guys have some unique stuff! Smoked roo tail for Osso buco maybe? :)



Not just any tourist an American tourists work best for drop bear bait lol just pulling your leg! Kangaroo is a no go for me I grew up in the bush shooting them for human consumption, to many nasties for me. I really want to smoke some spotted mackerel and some other fish though. The only land based animals that I hunt and eat are goat deer and pigs none of which are native, would like to have a go at doing some crocodile to one day.


----------

